# Any EAZE Air update?



## Wesley Furman (Jan 2, 2008)

I vaguely remembered a comment that Stretch was going to continue the sales of the EAZE Air line after the fall of his great COCRY store. I have done an extensive search here and on another site but can't find it.
1. Has Stretch made his EAZE Air products available?
2. Have you been able to contact him and buy anything?
3. Do you have a current contact point?
Thanks I really need a few parts and would love to see him active again.

Wesley
SA #212


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

yes
yes
yes, Robby at RLD hobbies
just received an order about 3 weeks ago.

Regards, Greg

(terse reply because this question is asked and answered in 2 or 3 other threads and also on trains.com)


----------



## Wesley Furman (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Greg, I must have glazed over rereading the post. 
Wesley


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Greg, if you go to RLD, and clik on Eaze Air there is nothing there????????????? Just an observation!! Regal


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yep, you need to call him, but he has the part numbers for the entire line. 

It's a lot of typing to enter all of that. 

You can use this page to find the products, then give the part numbers to Robby at RLD:

*http://www.cocry.com/E-Z_Air.htm* 


Regards, Greg


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Is E-Z Air still in business?

The link above goes to a "site temporarily unavailable' message - doesn't sound good.

- Knut


----------



## Westcott (Feb 17, 2009)

It seems to be the main www.cocry.com site that is down. 
Definitely doesn't sound good...


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

People are getting product now, unfortunately there are about 4 threads on this very subject on MLS, and chasing down every one is a pain. 

Yes, the short answer is go through Robby... as in the second post. 

The long answer, get Stretch's phone number (his dealers have it) and call and order directly, but yes, his web site is down, is is not going to be a full-fledged sell everything dealer any more (or at least now) 

I'm sure maintaining his web site just for EA-ZE Air is not cost effective. 

Another person just got his order, Stretch is making stuff. 

Regards, Greg


----------

